# Форум на русском языке  > Решения по информационной безопасности  > Антивирусы  >  McAfee VirusScan Enterprise+antispyware enterprise 8.8

## Словен

Что это за программа? Что делает, как работает? Это просто сканер или полноценный антивирус?

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## Никита Соловьев

Это полноценный корпоративный антивирус. Он не предназначен для домашнего использования.

----------


## Словен

Ого! 
Спасибо за ответ. 
У моих родственников старинный ПК (2004 года) ещё с Селероном 2.53 ГГц. ПК ремонтировался уже пару раз. Последний раз мастер установил ВинХР (сборка Zver DVD) и прибавил ОЗУ до 1 ГБ. И в системе стоит именно этот антивирус. Уже 2 месяца как. ПК, вроде, не тормозит. Только онлайн-видео тормозит.
Вы писали, что "Он не предназначен для домашнего использования". Почему? У него есть специфические функции, не нужные домашнему пользователю? И/или эти функции могут создать проблемы на ПК?
Стоит ли сменить этот антивирус на другой (какой)?

----------


## Никита Соловьев

> У него есть специфические функции, не нужные домашнему пользователю?


Да, у него есть масса специфических для корпоративного продукта функций, к тому же, он пиратский, т.к. купить лицензию для домашнего использования этим продуктом невозможно.




> И/или эти функции могут создать проблемы на ПК?


Обычно проблем не возникает, если пользователь не вносит изменений в настройки по умолчанию.




> Стоит ли сменить этот антивирус на другой (какой)?


Объективно - да. Например, бесплатный avast будет работать не хуже. Не объективно - решать вам, на нашем сайте не одобряется использование нелицензионного ПО.

----------

Словен

----------

